# Uber witholding payment



## dylanshatter (11 mo ago)

I have been unable to Cash out and I have not received my automatic Weekly pay either. Every time I try to Cash out I get the following message:

Try Again

Our systems having some issues right now. Please try again in a few minutes.

I've tried multiple times every day since this day last week and keep getting this message. It's driving me mad!

Uber support number absolutely useless. Keep getting told they're aware if the issue and will get back to me in 24 hours..thebsteps that they have told me to take loke resetting my phone and deleting and reinstalling the app ( see below) have not worked. then NOTHING from Uber! How hard can it be to make a payment?!

I am a highly rated driver (4.93) and am disgusted with how Uber treats its drivers.

Has anyone else experienced this issue and if so how long did it take to resolve? I really need this money.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Try going to the web page.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Also, try reentering your bank info. Some people have reported this works:

Change info to a different bank account or card, then back to the one you actually want it to go to.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Also, try reentering your bank info. Some people have reported this works:
> 
> Change info to a different bank account or card, then back to the one you actually want it to go to.


I can lend you 1 of my cards if needed...


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

They ran out of money, they can't insta pay lol


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Also, try reentering your bank info. Some people have reported this works:
> 
> Change info to a different bank account or card, then back to the one you actually want it to go to.


Doing that might actually lock the account for a couple days......


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Doing that might actually lock the account for a couple days......


I’m just saying, I’m not about to go digging for the threads, but users here reported this fixed the problem with perpetual “Try Again, our system is having problems” screen at cashout.


----------

